# Race to Sub-X on a 2x2 (2019-50)



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sorry that I was late with posting new scrambles this week. I have been very busy, but better late then never, I guess!

If you have done the forum competition (Race to sub-X on 3x3) that @Ciparo does every week, you would like this one, too! If you have not done that competition, I suggest you check it out! How this works is: I will provide 12 scrambles every Saturday (starting on week 2019-46). You will time yourself for all 12 solves, take the average (eliminate the best and worst times, then take the mean of the other 10), and post them on the comments. If your goal is 5 seconds or under, your goal should be tenths of seconds. If your goal is more than 5 seconds, it should be whole seconds. At the end of every week, I will post your name, and time under the "try-hard" section. You need to beat your goal 3 weeks in a row to make it to the "graduate" section. I will like your comment when I have put in the times. Happy cubing!

*IMPORTANT RULE:* KEEP YOUR GOALS CONSISTENT EVERY WEEK!

Here is a copy-and-paste template that you can use for your own times. Just delete the scrambles and put in your times for that solve.

*Cube:
Goal:

Times:
1.* R2 F2 U F' U' F' U R2 U
*2.* F' U2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R F
*3.* U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U R F R
*4.* U F2 R U' R2 U F' R2 U'
*5.* U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F
*6.* F' R' U F2 R' U R U' F2
*7.* U R' U F' R2 U R' U2 F2
*8.* R' U F' U R' U R2 U F2
*9.* U2 R F2 U2 F2 R F2 R U'
*10.* R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 F R U2
*11.* U F R' U' R2 F2 R' U F
*12.* R F R U F' U' R2 F' U
*Average:
Comment(s):

Graduates

Try-hards*

Sub-2.7
Nutybaconator (1/3)

Sub-3.2
alexiscubing (0/3)

Sub-3.5
BraydenTheCuber (1/3)

Sub-7
BenChristman1 (1/3)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2019)

*Cube:* Valk 2M
*Goal:* Sub-7*

Times:
1.* (8.24)
*2.* 7.04
*3.* 6.27
*4.* 4.04
*5.* 6.73
*6.* 5.97
*7.* 7.15
*8.* 5.52
*9.* (1.99)
*10.* 6.31
*11.* 6.63
*12.* 3.72
*Average:* 5.93
*Comment(s):* A counting 3 and 4 and an amazing average? Yes!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 13, 2019)

I will post a new Race to Sub-X on a 2x2 thread every week. Please do not reply to old threads, as it makes collecting times much harder. Thank you!


----------



## Pratyush Manas (Dec 13, 2019)

*Cube: *qiyi qidi-s
*Goal:* sub - 5
*1: *6.02
*2: *5.12
*3:* (7.16)
*4:* 3.35
*5:* 6.39
*6:* 5.32
*7:* 4.55
*8:* 4.78
*9:* (1.62)
*10:* 6.50
*11:* 5.56
*12:* 4.43
*Mean: *5.20


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 15, 2019)

*Cube*: Valk 2
*Goal*: Sub 2.0
*Time List:*
1. (3.12) R2 F2 U F' U' F' U R2 U
2. 1.68 F' U2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R F
3. 2.74 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U R F R
4. 1.56 U F2 R U' R2 U F' R2 U'
5. 1.90 U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F
6. 2.31 F' R' U F2 R' U R U' F2
7. 1.85 U R' U F' R2 U R' U2 F2
8. 1.54 R' U F' U R' U R2 U F2
9. (0.54) U2 R F2 U2 F2 R F2 R U'
10. 1.81 R2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 F R U2
11. 1.34 U F R' U' R2 F2 R' U F
12. 1.13 R F R U F' U' R2 F' U

*Mean*: 1.79
*Comments*: What were those last 5 scrambles lol
I ended that with a 1.34 avg of 5 lol


----------



## KMCuber374 (Dec 18, 2019)

Cube: gan 251m
Goal:sub 3.5

Times:
1. (4.57)
2. 2.88
3. 4.06
4. 3.96
5. 4.43
6. 3.65 
7. 4.51 
8. 3.68
9. 0.84
10. 3.66
11. 1.50
12. (0.75)
Average: 3.31
Comment(s): yes and counting 1.50 and 0.84 lol.
also I did a U2 L U R U' R' F for the last one on blue .


----------

